# Formulareingabe HtmlCode verbieten



## Scared (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Prob und zwar habe ich ein Formular und möchte verhindern das man html code eingeben kann.
Hab schon bisschen rumgesucht aber nur was gefunden wie man z.b. die email adresse überprüfen kann das sie wenigstens ein @ und einen . enthält aber mir wäre es am liebsten wenn ich es so machen könnte das man in dem Formular z.b. nur Buchstaben und Zahlen eingeben kann. Geht das irgendwie? Oder müsste ich da eine Abfrage schreiben die den eingegeben Text auf alle "bösen" Zeichen durchsucht und dann eine Fehlermeldung ausgibt?

Hoffe jemand hat einen Tipp für mich.

MfG
Scared


----------



## Gumbo (16. Oktober 2004)

Verhindern können wirst du nicht, dass jemand „böse Zeichen“ eingibt, du kannst sie jedoch „entschärfen“. Womit verarbeitest du das Forumlar, mit PHP? Wenn ja, dann könntest du mit htmlentities die Zeichen in HTML-Entitäten umwandeln, womit sie nicht mehr gefährlich sind.


----------



## Scared (16. Oktober 2004)

Das eine  Formular wird mit PHP verarbeitet und dann in eine MySQL Datenbank eingetragen.

Das andere allerdings sendet die Daten per email und bei dem ist es mir wichtiger das ich htmlcode unterbinden kann.
Würde es nicht schon reichen wenn ich einfach tags verbiete?
dann kann man ja keine code mehr schreiben?!
oder gibts dann immernoch "böse" zeichen?
Hab's nicht so mit der Sicherheit da blick ich nich so ganz durch :-(

"HTML-Entitäten" Was bedeutet Entitäten? :-/  

MfG
Scared


----------



## wuz666 (16. Oktober 2004)

Hmm ich gaube du suchst das hier:

string strip_tags ( string str [, string allowable_tags])

Diese Funktion versucht, alle HTML- und PHP-Tags aus str zu entfernen. Bei unvollständigen oder sinnlosen Tags werden Fehler ausgegeben. Es wird die gleiche Art der Tag-Engine wie bei der fgetss()-Funktion benutzt. 

Nachzulesen unter: 
http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.strip-tags.php 

Hoffe das hat geholfen

mfg wuz


----------



## Scared (16. Oktober 2004)

hmm...ich hab zwar noch keine ahnung wie das geht aber klingt schonmal nicht schlecht werd ich mir gleich mal näher angucken danke.

aber ne möglichkeit mit der man nur bestimmte tasten erlauben gibt es nicht oder?

MfG
Scared


----------



## wuz666 (16. Oktober 2004)

wie meinst du das?
erklär mal, was du genau machen willst


----------



## Scared (16. Oktober 2004)

Naja, ich meinte das so das man in dem Formularfeld die Eingabe beschränkt.

Man also z.b. nur a b oder c eingeben kann und die anderen Tasten  erst gar nicht oder es kommt eine fehlermeldung nach dem absenden das man etwas falsches eingegeben hat oder so.

MfG
Scared


----------



## Gumbo (16. Oktober 2004)

Soetwas wäre zwar mit JavaScript theoretisch möglich, ist aber praktisch kaum umzusetzen. Zudem kommt noch, dass nicht jeder die JavaScript-Unterstützung aktiviert hat.


----------



## wuz666 (16. Oktober 2004)

mir ist da auf die schnelle auch keine Lösung bekannt, bin aber Gumbos Meinung...

Vielleicht probierst du es mal mit Googlen...

Falls du eine Lösung findest, teil sie mir bitte mit!

mfg wuz


----------



## Scared (16. Oktober 2004)

an javascript hatte ich auch schon gedacht, möchte ich aber nicht drin haben in meinem formular *g*
hmm...mit php könnte man doch eigentlich die eingabe immer nach einem zeichen durchsuchen und dann eventuell ne fehlermeldung anzeigen. nur ist das blöd wenn man dann so 20 zeichen oder so ausschließen will *g*

MfG
Scared


----------

